# Corebox cutters



## boldford (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a 1 3/4" dia corebox router cutter?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brian

Wealden do a 1-1/2in (38mm) and a 2in (51mm), or does it have to be bang on? Trend don't do them that big, whilst Titman only do 40 and 50mm diameter. I suppose the thing is that this sort of cut is often done using spindle moulders where off the shelf cutters can be had (or 3-axis CNC routers these days where the cutter radius isn't critical) 

Regards

Phil


----------



## boldford (Jan 21, 2009)

I've check all the UK distributors without success but it's been suggested to me there are firms in the US that do these "odd" sizes.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brian

Good luck, I think you may need it. I had a quick look through my german catalogues and couldn't find anything remotely close, same goes for CMT and Freud. If you absolutely need that diameter then Titman can and will make you a bespoke cutter (they are probably the only supplier in the UK who are willing to do this), although I'd expect the cost to be around £100 or even more

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1pc 1 2" SH 1" Rad 1 1 8" Blade Cove Box Core Box Router Bit | eBay

he ships to the UK
==



boldford said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a 1 3/4" dia corebox router cutter?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MLCS core box and round nose router bits

Don't know if they ship to UK!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> MLCS core box and round nose router bits
> 
> Don't know if the ship to UK!


Hi Duane

If it helps the OP MLCS have shipped to me in the past, albeit a few years back

Good call!

Phil


----------

